
Show HN: JustCounts - mattbgates
https://justcounts.com/
======
gus_massa
In case of a change, do you send a confirmation email, or the email is the
"password"? I guess in many sites it's easy to guess the email of the owner.

Note: I hate emails with tracking.

~~~
mattbgates
You place the image link and the only thing you have access to is the count,
though there is always data about your visitors being captured. If you ever
decide to upgrade to the Pro version, which is just $12 per year, you can see
all the data that your counter grabbed.

When you upgrade to the Pro version, you will associate your email with the
counter. So there is no "password" requirement. If you go to change the text
or colors of your counter, and you enter an email that isn't associated with
the counter, it will just display an error message that your email address and
this counter don't match.

You will get an email with the counter ID and your email association. If you
want to change the color or text at any time, you just come to "home base",
enter in your counter ID and email, and change it through there.

As for the "tracking" of emails, it's a service I use to send emails. That
tracking data isn't actually used for anything.

~~~
gus_massa
The counter ID is the same as in the <img> tag? If I go to the editing page
and I use

ID = 27214990

email = mattbgates_12345@12345_gmail.com

can I edit it?

[Let's try some variations like matt.b.gates matt-b-gates matt_b_gates and
@hotmail.com, @live.com, @yahoo.com, @yahoo.co.uk, ... Or I could try to see
if in your profile or previous projects you have a public email, but I'm too
lazy.]

~~~
mattbgates
That is the main counter so you wouldn't be able to edit that one as it is
"owned" by someone else, but you can generate your own counter. If you decide
to upgrade to Pro, you enable more customization. You can use your own email.

------
mattbgates
A weekend project. Free to use. Unlimited counters. Just place the image on
your website and it'll keep track of the visits to your pages. Works on any
website, web page, and even in emails that allow HTML img tags. Pro version
will allow you to customize the colors of your counter, verbiage, and see more
information about your visitors. Constructive feedback welcome.

